# pkg upgrade mess .. how do I debug this?



## frijsdijk (Sep 30, 2014)

I have a machine (just upgraded from 9.1 to 9.3 with freebsd-update, pkg version 1.3.8), with the following 190 ports installed (originally installed from ports, later converted to PKGNG):


```
apache22-2.2.23_4              Version 2.2.x of Apache web server with prefork MPM.
apr-1.4.6.1.4.1_3              Apache Portability Library
bash-4.2.45_1                  The GNU Project's Bourne Again SHell
ca_root_nss-3.14.3             The root certificate bundle from the Mozilla Project
curl-7.24.0_2                  Non-interactive tool to get files from FTP, GOPHER, HTTP(S) servers
db41-4.1.25_4                  The Berkeley DB package, revision 4.1
db42-4.2.52_5                  The Berkeley DB package, revision 4.2
dialog4ports-0.1.5_2           Console Interface to configure ports
dmidecode-2.12                 Tool for dumping DMI (SMBIOS) contents in human-readable format
expat-2.0.1_2                  XML 1.0 parser written in C
freetype2-2.4.11               A free and portable TrueType font rendering engine
gdbm-1.9.1                     The GNU database manager
gettext-0.18.3.1               GNU gettext package
gmp-5.1.1                      A free library for arbitrary precision arithmetic
ioncube-4.5.3                  Loader for ionCube-encoded PHP files
ipmitool-1.8.12_4              CLI to manage IPMI systems
jpeg-8_4                       IJG's jpeg compression utilities
libevent-1.4.14b_2             Provides an API to execute callback functions on certain events
libexecinfo-1.1_3              A library for inspecting program's backtrace
libffi-3.0.13_1                Foreign Function Interface
libgcrypt-1.5.0_1              General purpose crypto library based on code used in GnuPG
libgpg-error-1.10              Common error values for all GnuPG components
libiconv-1.14_1                A character set conversion library
libidn-1.26                    Internationalized Domain Names command line tool
libltdl-2.4.2                  System independent dlopen wrapper
libmcrypt-2.5.8                Multi-cipher cryptographic library (used in PHP)
libxml2-2.7.8_5                XML parser library for GNOME
libxslt-1.1.28                 The XSLT C library for GNOME
libyaml-0.1.4_3                A YAML 1.1 parser and emitter written in C
memcached-1.4.15               High-performance distributed memory object cache system
munin-common-2.0.17            Common components between a munin node and server
munin-node-2.0.17              Node-specific part of Munin
mysql-client-5.5.30            Multithreaded SQL database (client)
mysql-server-5.5.30            Multithreaded SQL database (server)
nano-2.2.6                     Nano's ANOther editor, an enhanced free Pico clone
net-snmp-5.7.2_3               An extendable SNMP implementation
ngrep-1.45_1                   Network grep
oniguruma-4.7.1                A BSDL Regular Expressions library compatible with POSIX/GNU/Perl
p5-Authen-NTLM-1.09            An NTLM authentication module
p5-Authen-PAM-0.16_1           A Perl interface to the PAM library
p5-Bit-Vector-7.3              Library of advanced math functions that includes a Perl OO module
p5-Cache-2.06                  A Perl Cache interface
p5-Cache-Cache-1.06            Cache::Cache -- Perl Cache interface
p5-Carp-Clan-6.04              Report errors from perspective of caller of a \"clan\" of modules
p5-Class-Load-0.20             A working (require Class::Name) and more
p5-Class-Singleton-1.4         Perl module that describes a singular object class
p5-Crypt-CBC-2.33              Perl5 interface to Cipher Block Chaining with DES and IDEA
p5-Crypt-DES-2.07              Perl5 interface to DES block cipher
p5-DBD-mysql-4.026             MySQL driver for the Perl5 Database Interface (DBI)
p5-DBI-1.630                   The perl5 Database Interface.  Required for DBD::* modules
p5-Data-OptList-0.109          Parse and validate simple name/value option pairs
p5-Date-Calc-6.3               Gregorian calendar date calculations
p5-Date-Manip-6.34             Perl5 module containing date manipulation routines
p5-DateTime-1.06               Date and time object
p5-DateTime-HiRes-0.01         Create DateTime objects with sub-second current time resolution
p5-DateTime-Locale-0.45        Localization support for DateTime
p5-DateTime-TimeZone-1.63      Time zone object base class and factory
p5-Digest-HMAC-1.03            Perl5 interface to HMAC Message-Digest Algorithms
p5-Digest-SHA1-2.13            Perl interface to the SHA-1 Algorithm
p5-Dist-CheckConflicts-0.09    Declare version conflicts for your dist
p5-Encode-Locale-1.03          Determine the locale encoding
p5-Error-0.17021               Perl module to provide Error/exception support for perl: Error
p5-File-Listing-6.04           Parse directory listings
p5-File-NFSLock-1.21           File::NFSLock - perl module to do NFS (or not) locking
p5-File-Slurp-9999.19          Perl5 module for single call read & write file routines
p5-File-Tail-0.99.3            Perl Module to read the end of a file as it\\'s appended to
p5-Geography-Countries-2009041301 Handle ISO-3166 country codes
p5-HTML-Parser-3.71            Perl5 module for parsing HTML documents
p5-HTML-Tagset-3.20            Some useful data table in parsing HTML
p5-HTTP-Cookies-6.01           HTTP Cookie jars
p5-HTTP-Daemon-6.01            Simple HTTP server class
p5-HTTP-Date-6.02              Conversion routines for the HTTP protocol date formats
p5-HTTP-Message-6.06_2         Representation of HTTP style messages
p5-HTTP-Negotiate-6.01         Implementation of the HTTP content negotiation algorithm
p5-Heap-0.80                   Perl extensions for keeping data partially sorted
p5-IO-HTML-1.00                Open an HTML file with automatic charset detection
p5-IO-Multiplex-1.13           IO::Multiplex - Manage IO on many file handles
p5-IO-Socket-IP-0.27           Drop-in replacement for IO::Socket::INET supporting IPv4 and IPv6
p5-IO-Socket-SSL-1.962         Perl5 interface to SSL sockets
p5-IO-String-1.08              Simplified Perl5 module to handle I/O on in-core strings
p5-IO-Tty-1.10                 Flexible I/O Perl5 module that allows manipulation of pseudo-TTYs
p5-IP-Country-2.28             Fast lookup of country codes from IP addresses
p5-IPC-ShareLite-0.17          Simple interface to access shared memory
p5-LWP-MediaTypes-6.02         Guess media type for a file or a URL
p5-LWP-UserAgent-Determined-1.06 A virtual browser that retries errors
p5-List-MoreUtils-0.33         Provide the stuff missing in List::Util
p5-Module-Implementation-0.07  Loads one of several alternate underlying implementations for a module
p5-Module-Runtime-0.013        Perl module for runtime module handling
p5-Net-CIDR-0.17               Perl module to manipulate IPv4/IPv6 netblocks in CIDR notation
p5-Net-HTTP-6.06               Low-level HTTP client
p5-Net-SNMP-6.0.1              Object oriented interface to SNMP
p5-Net-SSLeay-1.57             Perl5 interface to SSL
p5-Net-Server-2.007            Configurable base class for writing internet servers in Perl
p5-Package-Stash-0.36          Routines for manipulating stashes
p5-Package-Stash-XS-0.28       Faster and more correct implementation of the Package::Stash API
p5-Params-Util-1.07            Utility functions to aid in parameter checking
p5-Params-Validate-1.08        Validate method/function parameters
p5-Proc-Daemon-0.14            Perl module that provides a method to daemonify a Perl script
p5-Proc-PID-File-1.27          Perl module to manage process id files
p5-Socket-2.013                Networking constants and support functions
p5-Socket6-0.25_1              IPv6 related part of the C socket.h defines and structure manipulators
p5-Sub-Install-0.927           Install subroutines into packages easily
p5-Time-HiRes-1.9726,1         A perl5 module implementing High resolution time, sleep, and alarm
p5-TimeDate-2.30_1,1           Perl5 module containing a better/faster date parser for absolute dates
p5-Try-Tiny-0.18               Minimal try/catch with proper localization of $@
p5-URI-1.60                    Perl5 interface to Uniform Resource Identifier (URI) references
p5-WWW-RobotRules-6.02         Database of robots.txt-derived permissions
p5-XML-NamespaceSupport-1.11   Simple generic namespace support class
p5-XML-Parser-2.41_1           Perl extension interface to James Clark's XML parser, expat
p5-XML-SAX-0.99_1              Simple API for XML
p5-XML-SAX-Base-1.08           Base class SAX Drivers and Filters
p5-XML-SAX-Expat-0.50          Simple API for XML
p5-XML-Simple-2.20             Trivial API for reading and writing XML (esp config files)
p5-YAML-Syck-1.27              Fast, lightweight YAML and JSON loader and dumper
p5-libwww-6.05                 Perl5 library for WWW access
pcre-8.32                      Perl Compatible Regular Expressions library
pecl-APC-3.1.14_1              Alternative PHP Cache
pecl-memcache-3.0.7            Memcached extension
perl5-5.14.4_4                 Practical Extraction and Report Language
php53-5.3.21                   PHP Scripting Language
php53-bcmath-5.3.21            The bcmath shared extension for php
php53-bz2-5.3.21               The bz2 shared extension for php
php53-calendar-5.3.21          The calendar shared extension for php
php53-ctype-5.3.21             The ctype shared extension for php
php53-curl-5.3.21              The curl shared extension for php
php53-dom-5.3.21               The dom shared extension for php
php53-exif-5.3.21              The exif shared extension for php
php53-extensions-1.6           A "meta-port" to install PHP extensions
php53-filter-5.3.21            The filter shared extension for php
php53-ftp-5.3.21               The ftp shared extension for php
php53-gd-5.3.21                The gd shared extension for php
php53-gettext-5.3.21           The gettext shared extension for php
php53-gmp-5.3.21               The gmp shared extension for php
php53-hash-5.3.21              The hash shared extension for php
php53-iconv-5.3.21             The iconv shared extension for php
php53-json-5.3.21              The json shared extension for php
php53-mbstring-5.3.21          The mbstring shared extension for php
php53-mcrypt-5.3.21            The mcrypt shared extension for php
php53-mysql-5.3.21             The mysql shared extension for php
php53-mysqli-5.3.21            The mysqli shared extension for php
php53-openssl-5.3.21           The openssl shared extension for php
php53-pcntl-5.3.21             The pcntl shared extension for php
php53-pdo-5.3.21               The pdo shared extension for php
php53-pdo_mysql-5.3.21         The pdo_mysql shared extension for php
php53-pdo_sqlite-5.3.21        The pdo_sqlite shared extension for php
php53-phar-5.3.21              The phar shared extension for php
php53-posix-5.3.21             The posix shared extension for php
php53-recode-5.3.21            The recode shared extension for php
php53-session-5.3.21           The session shared extension for php
php53-shmop-5.3.21             The shmop shared extension for php
php53-simplexml-5.3.21         The simplexml shared extension for php
php53-soap-5.3.21              The soap shared extension for php
php53-sockets-5.3.21           The sockets shared extension for php
php53-sqlite-5.3.21            The sqlite shared extension for php
php53-sqlite3-5.3.21           The sqlite3 shared extension for php
php53-sysvmsg-5.3.21           The sysvmsg shared extension for php
php53-sysvsem-5.3.21           The sysvsem shared extension for php
php53-sysvshm-5.3.21           The sysvshm shared extension for php
php53-tokenizer-5.3.21         The tokenizer shared extension for php
php53-xml-5.3.21               The xml shared extension for php
php53-xmlreader-5.3.21         The xmlreader shared extension for php
php53-xmlrpc-5.3.21            The xmlrpc shared extension for php
php53-xmlwriter-5.3.21         The xmlwriter shared extension for php
php53-xsl-5.3.21               The xsl shared extension for php
php53-zip-5.3.21               The zip shared extension for php
php53-zlib-5.3.21              The zlib shared extension for php
pkg-1.3.8_1                    Package manager
pkgconf-0.9.2_1                Utility to help to configure compiler and linker flags
png-1.5.14                     Library for manipulating PNG images
portupgrade-2.4.12,2           FreeBSD ports/packages administration and management tool suite
pure-ftpd-1.0.36               A small, easy to set up, fast, and very secure FTP server
pv-1.4.0                       A pipe throughput monitor
py27-MySQLdb-1.2.3_2           Access a MySQL database through Python
py27-setuptools-0.6c11_3       Download, build, install, upgrade, and uninstall Python packages
python27-2.7.3_6               An interpreted object-oriented programming language
recode-3.6_8                   Converts files between character sets and usages
rsync-3.0.9_3                  A network file distribution/synchronization utility
ruby-1.9.3.484,1               Object-oriented interpreted scripting language
ruby19-bdb-0.6.6_3             Ruby interface to Oracle Berkeley DB revision 2 or later
sqlite3-3.7.14.1               An SQL database engine in a C library
sudo-1.8.6.p5                  Allow others to run commands as root
swatch-3.2.3_2                 The Simple WATCHer and filter
t1lib-5.1.2_2,1                Type 1 font rasterization library for Unix/X11
tw_cli-9.5.4                   3ware storage controllers management CLI
unison-2.40.102                User-level file synchronization tool
unzip-6.0_1                    List, test, and extract compressed files in a ZIP archive
webmin-1.620                   Web-based interface for system administration for Unix
wget-1.14                      Retrieve files from the Net via HTTP(S) and FTP
xcache-3.0.1.r1                A fast and stable php opcode cacher
zip-3.0                        Create/update ZIP files compatible with PKZIP
```

I want to migrate this machine to php55, using FreeBSD's repositories.

So I did:


```
pkg set -yo lang/perl5.14:lang/perl5.16
pkg set -yo lang/php53:lang/php55
pkg set -yo math/php53-bcmath:math/php55-bcmath
pkg set -yo archivers/php53-bz2:archivers/php55-bz2
pkg set -yo misc/php53-calendar:misc/php55-calendar
pkg set -yo textproc/php53-ctype:textproc/php55-ctype
pkg set -yo ftp/php53-curl:ftp/php55-curl
pkg set -yo textproc/php53-dom:textproc/php55-dom
pkg set -yo graphics/php53-exif:graphics/php55-exif
pkg set -yo lang/php53-extensions:lang/php55-extensions
pkg set -yo security/php53-filter:security/php55-filter
pkg set -yo ftp/php53-ftp:ftp/php55-ftp
pkg set -yo graphics/php53-gd:graphics/php55-gd
pkg set -yo devel/php53-gettext:devel/php55-gettext
pkg set -yo math/php53-gmp:math/php55-gmp
pkg set -yo security/php53-hash:security/php55-hash
pkg set -yo converters/php53-iconv:converters/php55-iconv
pkg set -yo devel/php53-json:devel/php55-json
pkg set -yo converters/php53-mbstring:converters/php55-mbstring
pkg set -yo security/php53-mcrypt:security/php55-mcrypt
pkg set -yo databases/php53-mysql:databases/php55-mysql
pkg set -yo databases/php53-mysqli:databases/php55-mysqli
pkg set -yo security/php53-openssl:security/php55-openssl
pkg set -yo devel/php53-pcntl:devel/php55-pcntl
pkg set -yo databases/php53-pdo:databases/php55-pdo
pkg set -yo databases/php53-pdo_mysql:databases/php55-pdo_mysql
pkg set -yo databases/php53-pdo_sqlite:databases/php55-pdo_sqlite
pkg set -yo archivers/php53-phar:archivers/php55-phar
pkg set -yo sysutils/php53-posix:sysutils/php55-posix
pkg set -yo converters/php53-recode:converters/php55-recode
pkg set -yo www/php53-session:www/php55-session
pkg set -yo devel/php53-shmop:devel/php55-shmop
pkg set -yo textproc/php53-simplexml:textproc/php55-simplexml
pkg set -yo net/php53-soap:net/php55-soap
pkg set -yo net/php53-sockets:net/php55-sockets
pkg set -yo databases/php53-sqlite3:databases/php55-sqlite3
pkg set -yo devel/php53-sysvmsg:devel/php55-sysvmsg
pkg set -yo devel/php53-sysvsem:devel/php55-sysvsem
pkg set -yo devel/php53-sysvshm:devel/php55-sysvshm
pkg set -yo devel/php53-tokenizer:devel/php55-tokenizer
pkg set -yo textproc/php53-xml:textproc/php55-xml
pkg set -yo textproc/php53-xmlreader:textproc/php55-xmlreader
pkg set -yo net/php53-xmlrpc:net/php55-xmlrpc
pkg set -yo textproc/php53-xmlwriter:textproc/php55-xmlwriter
pkg set -yo textproc/php53-xsl:textproc/php55-xsl
pkg set -yo archivers/php53-zip:archivers/php55-zip
pkg set -yo archivers/php53-zlib:archivers/php55-zlib
```

The rest pkg should be able to figure out, so I feel lucky, and do `pkg upgrade -n`.

And now starts the mess:


```
# pkg upgrade -n
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
Checking for upgrades (134 candidates): 100%
The following 264 packages will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:
        indexinfo: 0.2
        mysql55-client: 5.5.40
        db5: 5.3.28_2
        readline: 6.3.8
        python2: 2_3
        py27-setuptools27: 5.5.1
        p5-Mozilla-CA: 20130114
        p5-List-AllUtils: 0.08_1
        p5-Scalar-List-Utils: 1.35,1
        php53-session: 5.3.29_1
        php53: 5.3.29_1
        php5-session: 5.4.33
        php5: 5.4.33
        php5-zlib: 5.4.33
        libXaw: 1.0.12_2,2
        xproto: 7.0.26
        printproto: 1.0.5
        libXpm: 3.5.11_2
        libXext: 1.3.2_2,1
        xextproto: 7.3.0
        libXau: 1.0.8_2
        libX11: 1.6.2_2,1
        libxcb: 1.10_2
        libXdmcp: 1.1.1_2
        libpthread-stubs: 0.3_6
        kbproto: 1.0.6
        libXt: 1.1.4_2,1
        libSM: 1.2.2_2,1
        libICE: 1.0.9,1
        libXp: 1.0.2_2,1
        libXmu: 1.1.2_2,1
        ocaml-lablgtk2: 2.16.0_2
        libgnome: 2.32.0_3
        pango: 1.34.1_7
        libXrender: 0.9.8_2
        renderproto: 0.11.1
        xorg-fonts-truetype: 7.7_1
        font-misc-meltho: 1.0.3_1
        mkfontscale: 1.1.1_1
        libfontenc: 1.1.2_2
        mkfontdir: 1.0.7
        fontconfig: 2.11.0_3,1
        font-misc-ethiopic: 1.0.3_1
        font-bh-ttf: 1.0.3_1
        encodings: 1.0.4_1,1
        font-util: 1.3.0_1
        dejavu: 2.34_4
        libXft: 2.3.1_2
        harfbuzz: 0.9.28
        graphite2: 1.2.4
        cairo: 1.12.16_1,2
        xcb-util-renderutil: 0.3.9
        xcb-util: 0.3.9_3,1
        pixman: 0.32.4_3
        glib: 2.36.3_4
        icu: 53.1
        gnomehier: 3.0
        gtk2: 2.24.22_4
        libXrandr: 1.4.2_2
        randrproto: 1.4.0
        libXinerama: 1.1.3_2,1
        xineramaproto: 1.2.1
        libXi: 1.7.4,1
        libXfixes: 5.0.1_2
        fixesproto: 5.0
        inputproto: 2.3.1
        libXdamage: 1.1.4_2
        damageproto: 1.2.1
        libXcursor: 1.1.14_2
        libXcomposite: 0.4.4_2,1
        compositeproto: 0.4.2
        cups-client: 1.7.3_2
        shared-mime-info: 1.1_1
        hicolor-icon-theme: 0.12
        python: 2.7_2,2
        gtk-update-icon-cache: 2.24.22
        gdk-pixbuf2: 2.28.2_1
        tiff: 4.0.3_4
        jbigkit: 2.1_1
        jasper: 1.900.1_14
        atk: 2.8.0_1
        rarian: 0.8.1_2
        docbook-xsl: 1.76.1_2
        xmlcatmgr: 2.2_1
        docbook: 1.5
        sdocbook-xml: 1.1_1,2
        docbook-xml: 5.0_2
        xmlcharent: 0.3_2
        docbook-sgml: 4.5_1
        iso8879: 1986_3
        getopt: 1.1.5
        gnome-mime-data: 2.18.0_4
        libbonobo: 2.32.0_2
        popt: 1.16_1
        libIDL: 0.8.14_2
        ORBit2: 2.14.19_1
        gnome-vfs: 2.24.4_3
        hal: 0.5.14_27
        policykit: 0.9_8
        dbus-glib: 0.100.2_1
        dbus: 1.8.8
        gnome_subr: 1.0
        consolekit: 0.4.3_1
        polkit: 0.105_3
        gobject-introspection: 1.36.0_3
        pciids: 20140922
        libvolume_id: 0.81.1
        samba36-libsmbclient: 3.6.24_2
        tevent: 0.9.21
        talloc: 2.1.0
        tdb: 1.2.13,1
        avahi-app: 0.6.31_3
        libdaemon: 0.14_1
        gconf2: 2.32.0_6
        dconf: 0.14.1_1
        gamin: 0.1.10_8
        libcanberra: 0.28_4
        libvorbis: 1.3.4_1,3
        libogg: 1.3.2,4
        esound: 0.2.41_3
        libaudiofile: 0.3.6_1
        libgnomeui: 2.24.4_4
        startup-notification: 0.12_3
        libbonoboui: 2.24.4_2
        libgnomecanvas: 2.30.3_3
        libart_lgpl: 2.3.21_1,1
        libglade2: 2.6.4_7
        libgnome-keyring: 2.32.0_9
        libtasn1: 4.2
        gnome-icon-theme: 3.6.2
        gvfs: 1.12.3_5
        libcdio-paranoia: 10.2+0.90+1_1
        libcdio: 0.92
        libcddb: 1.3.2_3
        gnome-mount: 0.8_12
        policykit-gnome: 0.9.2_7
        gnome-doc-utils: 0.20.10_2
        py27-libxml2: 2.9.1
        libnotify: 0.7.5_1
        libgphoto2: 2.5.5.1
        libexif: 0.6.21_2
        libgd: 2.1.0_4,1
        libsoup-gnome: 2.40.3_4
        glib-networking: 2.36.2_4
        p11-kit: 0.20.3_1
        gnutls: 3.2.16_5
        trousers-tddl: 0.3.10_7
        nettle: 2.7.1
        libproxy: 0.4.6
        gsettings-desktop-schemas: 3.6.1_1
        cantarell-fonts: 0.0.15
        libsoup: 2.40.3_6
        gtksourceview2: 2.10.5_4
        gtkglarea: 2.0.1_6
        libGLU: 9.0.0_2
        libGL: 7.6.1_5
        libXxf86vm: 1.1.3_2
        xf86vidmodeproto: 2.3.1
        dri2proto: 2.8
        libdrm: 2.4.17_2,1
        libpciaccess: 0.13.2_2
        gtkspell: 2.0.16_5
        enchant: 1.6.0_4
        hunspell: 1.3.3
        ocaml: 4.01.0_4
        tk86: 8.6.2
        libXScrnSaver: 1.2.2_2
        scrnsaverproto: 1.2.2
        tcl86: 8.6.2_1
        ocaml-lablgl: 20120306_3
        tk85: 8.5.16
        tcl85: 8.5.16
        freeglut: 2.8.1_3
        librsvg2: 2.36.4_2
        gtk-engines2: 2.20.2_2
        libcroco: 0.6.8_2
        libgsf: 1.14.28_2
        ocaml-findlib: 1.5.3
        cyrus-sasl: 2.1.26_9
        libevent2: 2.0.21_2

Installed packages to be UPGRADED:
        xcache: 3.0.1.r1 -> 3.1.0
        apache22: 2.2.23_4 -> 2.2.29_1
        expat: 2.0.1_2 -> 2.1.0_1
        apr: 1.4.6.1.4.1_3 -> 1.5.1.1.5.4
        gdbm: 1.9.1 -> 1.11_2
        libxml2: 2.7.8_5 -> 2.9.1_1
        pkgconf: 0.9.2_1 -> 0.9.7
        perl5: 5.14.4_4 -> 5.16.3_11
        pcre: 8.32 -> 8.35
        libiconv: 1.14_1 -> 1.14_4
        python27: 2.7.3_6 -> 2.7.8_5
        gettext: 0.18.3.1 -> 0.18.3.1_1
        libgpg-error: 1.10 -> 1.15
        libgcrypt: 1.5.0_1 -> 1.6.1_5
        libxslt: 1.1.28 -> 1.1.28_4
        recode: 3.6_8 -> 3.6_12
        py27-setuptools: 0.6c11_3 -> 5.5.1
        py27-MySQLdb: 1.2.3_2 -> 1.2.3_4
        p5-DBD-mysql: 4.026 -> 4.028
        p5-DBI: 1.630 -> 1.631
        ruby: 1.9.3.484,1 -> 1.9.3.547_3,1
        libyaml: 0.1.4_3 -> 0.1.6_1
        libffi: 3.0.13_1 -> 3.0.13_2
        ruby19-bdb: 0.6.6_3 -> 0.6.6_4
        portupgrade: 2.4.12,2 -> 2.4.12_2,2
        sudo: 1.8.6.p5 -> 1.8.10.p3_1
        webmin: 1.620 -> 1.690_1
        p5-Net-SSLeay: 1.57 -> 1.66
        munin-common: 2.0.17 -> 2.0.21
        munin-node: 2.0.17 -> 2.0.21_1
        bash: 4.2.45_1 -> 4.3.25_1
        p5-Net-Server: 2.007 -> 2.008
        p5-Error: 0.17021 -> 0.17022
        p5-Date-Manip: 6.34 -> 6.46
        p5-libwww: 6.05 -> 6.08
        p5-URI: 1.60 -> 1.64
        p5-IO-HTML: 1.00 -> 1.001
        p5-Net-HTTP: 6.06 -> 6.07
        p5-IO-Socket-SSL: 1.962 -> 1.998
        p5-Socket: 2.013 -> 2.015
        p5-IO-Socket-IP: 0.27 -> 0.32
        p5-LWP-UserAgent-Determined: 1.06 -> 1.07
        p5-DateTime: 1.06 -> 1.12
        p5-Module-Implementation: 0.07 -> 0.09
        p5-Module-Runtime: 0.013 -> 0.014
        p5-Params-Validate: 1.08 -> 1.13
        p5-Dist-CheckConflicts: 0.09 -> 0.11
        p5-Class-Load: 0.20 -> 0.21
        p5-Sub-Install: 0.927 -> 0.928
        p5-DateTime-TimeZone: 1.63 -> 1.74
        p5-IO-Tty: 1.10 -> 1.12
        libidn: 1.26 -> 1.28_2
        wget: 1.14 -> 1.15_2
        sqlite3: 3.7.14.1 -> 3.8.6
        php53-sqlite: 5.3.21 -> 5.3.29_1
        pecl-memcache: 3.0.7 -> 3.0.8
        ca_root_nss: 3.14.3 -> 3.17.1
        curl: 7.24.0_2 -> 7.38.0_1
        freetype2: 2.4.11 -> 2.5.3_2
        png: 1.5.14 -> 1.5.18
        jpeg: 8_4 -> 8_5
        t1lib: 5.1.2_2,1 -> 5.1.2_4,1
        gmp: 5.1.1 -> 5.1.3_2
        libmcrypt: 2.5.8 -> 2.5.8_2
        libltdl: 2.4.2 -> 2.4.2_3
        pure-ftpd: 1.0.36 -> 1.0.36_3
        net-snmp: 5.7.2_3 -> 5.7.2_16
        p5-XML-SAX-Expat: 0.50 -> 0.51
        ioncube: 4.5.3 -> 4.6.1
        unzip: 6.0_1 -> 6.0_2
        unison: 2.40.102 -> 2.40.102_3
        rsync: 3.0.9_3 -> 3.1.1_3
        pv: 1.4.0 -> 1.5.3
        memcached: 1.4.15 -> 1.4.20_2
        ipmitool: 1.8.12_4 -> 1.8.14_1

Installed packages to be REINSTALLED:
        zip-3.0 (options changed)
        libexecinfo-1.1_3 (options changed)
        p5-Net-SNMP-6.0.1 (direct dependency changed)
        p5-Cache-Cache-1.06 (direct dependency changed)
        swatch-3.2.3_2 (direct dependency changed)
        p5-DateTime-Locale-0.45 (options changed)
        p5-Package-Stash-0.36 (direct dependency changed)
        nano-2.2.6 (options changed)
        pecl-APC-3.1.14_1 (direct dependency changed)

The process will require 761 MB more space.
193 MB to be downloaded.
```

So I get a whopping 180 extra ports after the upgrade. Almost twice as much as I started out with. And, no php55 at all, but pieces from php53 and php5. 

How can I debug this? I'm assuming there are some ports that require all this extra dependencies, but I have no idea where to start. Seeking help


----------



## SirDice (Sep 30, 2014)

It seems to want to install GNOME, or at least big parts of it. Have you tried `pkg update -f` and `pkg check -Ba`? You probably also want to build port-mgmt/pkg to make sure you have the latest version.


----------



## frijsdijk (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi @SirDice,

Thanks.

I have done so far:


```
pkg check --shlibs ; pkg check --dependencies
pkg update -f
```

Pkg can be upgraded I see, I'll do that.

Meanwhile I've been cycling through each individual port with `pkg upgrade -n` to see which dependenciess each port would suck in. It seems the problem is in net/unison which was likely compiled at the time without X11, but when using the repo's from FreeBSD, we'll get the default options again, and X11 is ON. I've replaced net/unison with net/unison-nox11 and it looks a lot better now. I think I'll manage from here.

Thanks for the help!


----------

